# My Nazi Zombies



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Party plans were cancelled but did this just for fun...Reminiscent of the Swedish film"Dead Snow"

View attachment 14806



View attachment 14809


----------



## cromag (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm new here but very much into terror and all things gory and scary but I'm thinking nazi themes are too distasteful and off limits.


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I think it looks awesome! For some reason, I love the lip-stick...great finishing touch. Sorry about the party plans! My Zombie Pope costume fell through, so I went as a zombie Resident Evil scientist instead. Will post the pics...for sure this time 

And cromag, if it's good enough for the film industry, it's good enough for me!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice! Definitely would fit in "Dead Snow" (if the Nazis had allowed hot ladies in the SS, that is! ).

So since your party was cancelled, did you just hang around the house and scare TOTers with the costume?


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, you gotta have a sense of humor about the theme, and see the movie...You'll get it. Yeah, just chilled at home had a good time anyway. Thanks suicidal-I thought the lipstick was just soooo gross.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

suicidal zombie said:


> And cromag, if it's good enough for the film industry, it's good enough for me!



Thanks my friend..


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks amazing! All the detail work is so great. 

I love how you are so decayed and scary, yet still have the lovely blonde curls as contrast. 

And the lipstick OMG!


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

Living DeadGirl,
Great costumes I was wondering if you were still going as the Nazi Zombies. I too went as a Nazi Zombie tried to look as close as I could to Herzog, what do you think?


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Highball said:


> Living DeadGirl,
> Great costumes I was wondering if you were still going as the Nazi Zombies. I too went as a Nazi Zombie tried to look as close as I could to Herzog, what do you think?


Hi Highball-YES I did, plans got cancelled but did it just for fun...
YES!! So glad you joined me in this 
Good JOB,!! I know it had to be rough to do too, his makeup was pretty sick. I had planned on doing my husbands makeup like Herzog (he's bald so it makes it easier), but he didnt want to "waste" his makeup being we werent going anywhere, (the reality was he didnt want me slathering his face in latex and grease paint lol) so Im saving him for next year I guess. I posted a new album with more pics, you gotta check it out..Just sooo gross!


----------



## ZombieZac (Jan 18, 2011)

I think both costumes need more blood.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Kick-ass! Very "Dead Snow" indeed.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Nazis" = "problem?"*

Lest we should forget, history must be remembered (although the present-day people in positions of power who don't declare themselves as nazis are much more dangerous)
We might like their uniform designs, their camo capes , ex cetra but make no mistake, having Nazis depicted as Zombies and shown as silly or stupid doesnot promote the idealogly, so relax, have a laugh.
I have had a Nazi-Babe display in my house for many years, the modern men's magazine mythological creations of mostly naked , sexy women wearing some Nazi items. Played for nothing but humor and maybe alittle awe?
A very few politically correct types (usually very young people) express shocked questions such as: "What would a Jewish person think of this?"
"I don't know, maybe I'll ask my Great-grandfather KATZenburger?"
If anyone tried making "Fun" of the Nazis or Hitler you were in Alot of trouble when they were in power, they had No Humor. Maybe we should practise having No Humor too, so we can be more LIKE the Nazis? (In all things)
I THINK NOT--SEE?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Highball said:


> Living DeadGirl,
> Great costumes I was wondering if you were still going as the Nazi Zombies. I too went as a Nazi Zombie tried to look as close as I could to Herzog, what do you think?


You look great - I was more disturbed about the random a** under your right arm!! LOL!! 

And I agree with ZombieZac, a little more blood would have been nice.


----------

